# Machine Design Magazine



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

​ 
English | 26 issues | 523 MB | True PDF
Machine Design Magazine 2009.01 - 2010.02 All Issues 
Machine Design continues 80 years of engineering leadership by serving the design engineering function in the original equipment market and key processing industries. It is a respected source for design and engineering products, technology and reference information, for use in the field of design engineering.​ 
 
*http://hotfile.com/dl/30804678/bb1c9...hytex.com.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/30804710/84e63...hytex.com.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/30804744/039b6...hytex.com.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/30804810/16d11...hytex.com.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/30804867/52923...hytex.com.html*


​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

أخي المهندس الروابط كلها لا تعمل 
*The webpage cannot be found*

HTTP 404 
*Most likely causes:*


There might be a typing error in the address.
If you clicked on a link, it may be out of date.
*What you can try:*

*



Retype the address. *

*



Go back to the previous page.*

*



Go to and look for the information you want. *

*

 More information*


----------



## نايف علي (6 مارس 2010)

http://hotfile.com/dl/30804678/bb1c90c/Machine_Design_2009-2010.part1.rar_shytex.com.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/30804710/84e6397/Machine_Design_2009-2010.part2.rar_shytex.com.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/30804744/039b639/Machine_Design_2009-2010.part3.rar_shytex.com.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/30804810/16d1120/Machine_Design_2009-2010.part4.rar_shytex.com.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/30804867/5292320/Machine_Design_2009-2010.part5.rar_shytex.com.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

eng.m.mohsen قال:


> ​
> 
> english | 26 issues | 523 mb | true pdf
> machine design magazine 2009.01 - 2010.02 all issues
> ...


 


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> أخي المهندس الروابط كلها لا تعمل
> *the webpage cannot be found*
> 
> http 404
> ...


 


نايف علي قال:


> http://hotfile.com/dl/30804678/bb1c90c/machine_design_2009-2010.part1.rar_shytex.com.html
> http://hotfile.com/dl/30804710/84e6397/machine_design_2009-2010.part2.rar_shytex.com.html
> http://hotfile.com/dl/30804744/039b639/machine_design_2009-2010.part3.rar_shytex.com.html
> http://hotfile.com/dl/30804810/16d1120/machine_design_2009-2010.part4.rar_shytex.com.html
> http://hotfile.com/dl/30804867/5292320/machine_design_2009-2010.part5.rar_shytex.com.html


 

مشكور مهندس نايف 
وقد تم تعديل الروابط في المشاركة الرئيسية 
:28:​


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed12001 (12 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. وفي انتظار المزيد من عطائكم الزاخر
تقبلوا تحيات أخيكم / أحمد حلمي
**طالب بكلية الهندسه .. جامعة الزقازيق .. تخصص الهندسه الصناعيه**


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامد جدآ


----------

